

A review of the Google Glass web browser - freqheist
http://www.mobilexweb.com/blog/google-glass-browser-html5-responsive-web-design

======
tribeofone
I'm not sure responsive web design is going to handle this. First a new
viewing/display pattern has to be developed for this medium, then it can
possibly incorporated into a universal scheme like responsive design once the
new design pattern it has matured.

